# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  هرگونه فعالیت WAREZ ممنوع، با متخلفین برخورد میشود!!!

## مهدی کرامتی

با سلام.

صحبت هایی که اینجا مینویسم کاملا جدی است و خطاب به کلیه کاربران سایت، اعم از مدیران و کاربران عادی میباشد.

هر گونه فعالیت Warez، از جمله توزیع کرک و یا ... نرم افزارها، E-Book، نرم افزار، موزیک و ... ، شامل درخواست آن، پست کردن لینک آن و اشاره به نحوه استفاده غیرقانونی از آن، و هر گونه رفتار دیگری که به توزیع غیر قانونی موجودیت های تحت پوشش قوانین بین المللی کپی رایت در این سایت تفسیر شود از این لحظه ممنوع اعلام شده و با متخلفین برخورد شدید میشود.

شاید بپرسید چرا یکدفعه اینطور سفت گرفته اید؟

امروز، درست وقتی که خیلی از شما در نمایشگاه کتاب بسر می بردید من بعنوان مدیر این سایت بدترین لحظات عمر آنلاینم را گذراندم.

امروز بین ساعت 10 - 11 سایت معلق شد. از طرف موسسه میزبان سایت با بنده تماسی حاصل شد مبنی بر اینکه شرکت مایکروسافت از این سایت شکایت کرده و درخواست مسدود شدن آنرا کرده است.

دلیل: زیر پا گذاشتن قوانین بین المللی نرم افزار  و توزیع غیرقانونی موجودیت های تحت حمایت قوانین کپی رایت.

با کلی خواهش و تمنا از مدیر سرور خواستم که ایمیل های فوق را به من فوروارد کند تا موضوع را بررسی کنم. پس از تحمل 2 ساعت استرس موفق شدم شاکی را راضی کنم تا از خیر شکایت بگذرد و قول دادم تکرار نشود.

عطف به این مطالب، از روی مطالب اول پست 100 بار در دفتر مشق تان رونویسی کنید و به معلم تان نشان دهید.

روز همگی خوش.



پ.ن: متن شکایت نامه های دریافت شده:


Dear Client,

SERVER ID : HD-T1252CL

This is a Policy Enforcement  Notice that your server has violated our
Acceptable Use Policy.  Please take  immediate remedial actions to avoid the
disconnection of your server from our  network.

Acceptable Use Policy is available here :
http://iweb.ca/en/index.php?page=aPr...queContraintes.

Please  refer to the attached complaints and/or logs of abuse. If you believe
we have  traced this issue to you erroneously, our staff will investigate the
issue  further. All domains, users, and content responsible for causing this
abuse  must be removed from the server and any misconfigured, infected,  or
unauthorized use of software should be investigated.

Pending your  reply with your comments, questions, or actions to resolve this
issue and  clear your server from our abuse department, we:

[ ] Are MONITORING your  server
[X] Will disconnect your server in 48-Hours
[ ] Will disconnect  your server in 24-Hours
[ ] Will disconnect your server in 1-Hour
[ ] Will  disconnect your server unless you resolve the issue.
[ ] Have DISCONNECTED  your server
[ ] Have DISCONNECTED and are CANCELLING your server
[ ] Have  DISCONNECTED your server pending RELOAD REQUEST

For the following  reasons:

[ ] CHILD PORN - Sexually Suggestive Depication of  Children
[X] COPYRIGHT - Infringement of Copyright
[ ] CRACKING - Brute  Force Access of Secured Network Devices
[ ] DoS - Denial of Service  Attack
[ ] FORGERY - Faking an IP Address, Hostname, E-Mail Address, or  Header
[ ] FRAUD SITE - Hosting a Website Intended to Deceive the Public
[  ] HACKING - Circumventing Security Systems of Network Devices
[ ] IRC CLIENT  [  ] IRC SERVER [  ] IRC BOTNET [  ] IRC EGGDROP
[ ] ID THEFT - Access, Use,  or Distribution of Account Information
[ ] PHISHING - Identity Theft by Email  Under False Pretense
[ ] PHPBB - Exploitable PHPBB Forum.
[ ] PHP-NUKE  WEBMAIL - Exploitable PHP-NUKE Webmail Module
[ ] SCANNING - Probing for  Vulnerabilities of Network Devices
[ ] SERIALZ - Pirated Software Serial  Numbers
[ ] SPAM EMAIL - Unsolicited Commercial Email or Unsolicited Bulk  Email
[ ] SPAM LIST - Providing Email Addresses for Unsolicited Commercial  Email
[ ]  SPAM PROXY - Distributing Spam through a Proxy
[ ] SPAM REFERER  - Providing Fake Referer Information to Weblogs
[ ] SPAM RELAY - Hosting a  Mail Server Configured as an Open Relay
[ ] SPAM SITE - Hosting a Site  Advertised via Email or Weblog Spam
[ ] SPAM WARE - Providing Software for  Unsolicited Commercial Email
[ ] TRADEMARK - Infringement of Trade Mark
[  ] VIRUS [  ] WORM [  ] TROJAN
[ ] WAREZ - Pirated Commercial  Software

[ ] OTHER:

Thank you for your cooperation,

iWeb  Technologies Inc. Abuse Team
 

متن شکایت مایکروسافت از این سایت:

VIA EMAIL: 

Demand for Immediate Take-Down: Notice of Infringing Activity  

URL: http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...&postcount=549  
CASE #: 42203 

05 May 2006 

Dear Sir or Madam,  

Microsoft has received information that the domain listed above, which  appears to be on servers under your control, is offering unlicensed copies of,  or is engaged in other unauthorized activities relating to copyrighted works  published by Microsoft.

1. Identification of copyrighted works:  

Copyrighted work(s): 
Microsoft Windows Scripting Self-Paced Learning  Guide 

Copyright owner: 
Microsoft Corporation 

2. Copyright  infringing material or activity found at the following location(s): http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...&postcount=549

The  above computer program(s) is being made available for copying, through  downloading, at the above location without authorization of the copyright  owner.

3. Statement of authority: 

The information in this notice  is accurate, and I hereby certify under penalty of perjury that I am authorized  to act on behalf of Microsoft, the owner of the copyright(s) in the work(s)  identified above.  I have a good faith belief that none of the materials or  activities listed above have been authorized by Microsoft, its agents, or the  law.

We hereby give notice of these activities to you and request that  you take expeditious action to remove or disable access to the material  described above, and thereby prevent the illegal reproduction and distribution  of this software via your company's network. 

We appreciate your  cooperation in this matter. Please advise us regarding what actions you take.  

Yours sincerely, 

-----------
Internet Investigator  

on behalf of Microsoft Corporation 
One Microsoft Way 
Redmond, WA  98052 
United States of America 

E-mail: ----

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

پس چرا از رپیدشر شکایت نمی شه ؟

----------


## oxygenws

از اون هم میشه.....
1- رپیدشیر، خودش مسئول فایل هایی که داره نیست.
2- اگر از یک فایل خاص موجود در رپیدشیر شکایت بشه، اون فایل پاک میشه :)

----------


## mahdisj

من هم به نوبه خودم تأسفم رو از این پیشامد اعلام میکنم و آرزوی پایداری برای سایت برنامه نویس میکنم.

----------

